# Gartenbilder



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich mich hier so über die schönen Gartenbilder freue, will ich denn auch Fotos dazu beitragen und hoffe nun meinerseits, dass sich einige von euch darüber freuen.


----------



## Casybay (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hi Maja, 
ich liebe Gartenbilder,sehr schöne Aufnahmen von Dir!


----------



## Casybay (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Garten:


----------



## Candira (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

So schööööööön! *ganz neidisch bin* :smoki

Bis ich soweit bin *träum* zur Zeit hab ich ja nur Sandwüste, aber es wird langsam.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*



boaah, maja, die weigelie ist ja ein traum!   

meine ist gerade mal 50 cm "groß", da mag ich mir gar nicht ausrechnen, wie lange es dauern wird, bis sie mit deiner mithalten kann! :shock


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Ja Anja, diese ist inzwischen 20 Jahre alt. Allerdings habe ich sie inzwischen auch schon zweimal kräftig zurückgeschnitten und ausgelichtet, sie hatte sich nämlich inzwischen schon fast 30 qm Garten erobert. Das war mir dann doch etwas zuviel . Aber je ungestörter man sie wachsen läßt, desto blühwilliger ist sie.
Hier nochmal einige  Garten-Bilder vom vorigen Jahr.


----------



## Casybay (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Maja, hallo,
WUNDERSCHÖN!!!


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

  Danke!


----------



## KlausS. (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hab hier auch mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Garten.


----------



## paper (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Dann will ich euch meine __ Pfingstrosen zeigen!


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo Maja.

Kennst Du den Namen der Kletterrose in Beitrag #6?
Ist sie öfter blühend oder nur einmal?

Ich bin die letzten Tage/Wochen auch immer mal mit der Kamera durch den Garten gezogen, hab es aber irgendwie vergessen, ein paar Bilder davon einzustellen. 
Das hole ich heute z.T. nach:

"Souvenir du Dr. Jamain" - selbst aus Stecklingsmaterial gezogen, ist sie leider nur 30-40cm hoch. Aber vielleicht legt sie ja nach der Blüte endlich mal los. :beten
  
leider namenlos (auch selbst aus Stecklingsmaterial gezogen) - sie erobert die Hofmauer von außen
  
Hier habe ich eine Kopie meiner im Vorgarten stehenden "Stanwell Perpetual" auf einen Hochstamm setzen lassen. Mehr Blüten wären nicht mehr möglich gewesen. 
  
Wahrs. "Gloire de France" - als Ausläufer erhalten
  
"Rose de Resht" - Original im Kübel totgepflegt. Stecklingskopie steht nun im Beet. 
  
"Louise Odier" - ein Traum an Form und Duft. Sie darf direkt neben dem Hoftor (draußen) stehen und manche Leute begeistern. 
  
"Variegata di Bologna" - weigert sich bisher, Stecklingskinder zu produzieren. Aber sie hatte letztens einen Ausläufer. Mal abwarten... 
  
"Scharlachglut" - absolut klasse, wenn man genug Platz hat. 
  
"Aspirin-Rose" - ein kleines Andenken an unseren Besuch im Rosarium Sangerhausen vor einigen Jahren. Der Name... nun ja. 
 

Wie man sieht - nicht nur Seerosen-Suchti, sondern leider auch Rosen-Suchti.


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo Annett,

hach, wunderschön, *schwärm*, konnte ich noch 100 Bilder von gucken! 

Leider weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr, haben wir in einem Bauhaus gekauft damals  vor ca. 12 Jahren, das Geld war damals äußerst knapp. Aber wie man sieht, ist nicht alles schlecht, was da so im Bauhaus verkauft wird, man kann auch Glück haben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Von unseren zahlreichen Rosen bühen bisher nur 2, 1x Maigold an einem Rosenbogen, und 1x Cream Moondance im Kübel.
 

Was mich jedes Jahr aufs Neue fasziniert, sind die Wurze in der Feldsteinmauer, wenn sie dann blühen. Auf wirklich kargem Untergrund fristen sie ihr Dasein, und werden dann so hinreißend schön zur Blüte.


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Ich habe heute mal wieder Bilder gemacht aus dem Garten.


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Schnell noch nachreichen: Endless summer Hortensie.


----------



## orcanet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo

so schöne Bilder 

@Anett - Deine eine unbekannte Rose 





> leider namenlos (auch selbst aus Stecklingsmaterial gezogen) - sie erobert die Hofmauer von außen


dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Ayshire Queen bzw. Ayshire Splendens sein (bei Namen der Schönen scheiden sich die Geister  ) Wenn sie neben den typischen Blüten auch noch sehr Wuchsfreudig, mit langen, dünnen Peitschentrieben wächst, dann ist sie es sehr sicher!

LG
Barbara


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Da möchte ich auch ein paar Blümis zeigen, die mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Mir auch - da lacht das Gärtner-Herz!


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo Barbara.


orcanet schrieb:


> @Anett - Deine eine unbekannte Rose
> dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Ayshire Queen bzw. Ayshire Splendens sein (bei Namen der Schönen scheiden sich die Geister  ) Wenn sie neben den typischen Blüten auch noch sehr Wuchsfreudig, mit langen, dünnen Peitschentrieben wächst, dann ist sie es sehr sicher!



Volltreffer. Ich hatte den Namen schlichtweg vergessen.  Passiert mir sonst nur vorübergehend, aber der war aus dem Gedächtnis total getilgt. 
Sie macht Deiner Beschreibung bezüglich Peitschentriebe gerade alle Ehre.
Ich muss mir nachher mal die Leiter schnappen und den Zuwachs der letzten 7 Tage (1m !!) an den Seilen unterbringen. :shock

 für die Hilfe.


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Mein __ Gartenhibiskus ist wieder übervoll mit Blüten - und das lockt jede Menge Hummeln an.
Der __ Hibiskus dahinter (lila) ist gefüllt, der hat immer nicht halbsoviel Blüten wie der weiße und auch die Hummeln gehen da eher selten dran. Und er wird auch sehr groß, der weiße dagegen bleibt eher kleiner, was mir viel besser gefällt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Moin Maja,
Deine Gartenhibisken sehen einfach traumhaft schön aus.
Ich habe einen rosafarbenen __ Hibiskus, dessen Blüten ca. 15 cm Durchmesser haben, der blüht noch längst nicht!


----------



## Schwatze (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo,

wenn die Frauen nichts dagegen haben, werde ich mich mal dazu gesellen.

Wunderschöne Bilder die ihr in eurem Garten gemacht habt und wunderschöne Pflanzen
noch dazu.
Das finde ich toll, wenn andere User an eurer Freude teilhaben können.
Ich bin auch ein kleiner Blumen - und Pflanzennarr und immer für was Neues zu begeistern.
Bilder kann ich im Moment keine ins Forum stellen, bin zur Reha, werde aber dieses Thema
mit großem Interesse weiter verfolgen.
Später gibt es dann auch von unserem Garten und dem Hobby meiner Frau, Bilder.
Versprochen !

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Panorama von gestern


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Och Du armer Torsten rh

Du hast ja gar keinen Teich


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Den hab ich versteckt, weil das der Gartenfred ist!


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Der von mir benannte Gartenhibiscus, mittlerweile gut 1 m hoch, dick-knospig, immer noch nicht blühend.
 

Und hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Hangbeet.
Es blüht alles auf Deubel komm' raus...
 

 

 

.. und diese Wurz, seit 5 Jahren in der Feldsteinmauer, dieses Jahr blüht sie erstmalig. Stolze 45 cm hoch diese Blüte.


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*



Pammler schrieb:


> Den hab ich versteckt, weil das der Gartenfred ist!



Der ist gut!!!! 

@Eva-Maria
Wenn ich deine Gartenbilder sehe, könnte ich vor Neid erblassen - einfach zu schön!!!!
Ich habe so meine Schwierigkeiten mit der "Gartenarchitektur", irgendwie habe ich da keinen richtigen Plan.
Jetzt sind auch die tränenden Herzen am Einziehen, das sieht immer so schlimm aus, ich trau mich aber nicht, die schon abzuschneiden. Und dann immer die Löcher im Beet ... 

Aber dein __ Hibiskus ist eine andere Art als meine. Meine sind so strauchig/holzig und haben auch ganz andere Blätter, viel kleinere. Deswegen wird deiner sicher auch später blühen.
Bin schon ganz gespannt, wie das dann aussehen wird.


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Da isser wieder!


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Ein paar Bilder von heute....
Die etwas "heikle Josephine", von der ich nicht annahm, daß sie in diesem Jahr noch blühen würde, überrascht mich angenehm
 

Die Stockis wollen gar nicht mehr aufhören zu blühen
 

Weißer Phlox und __ Schafgarbe
 

Besuch auf dem __ Sommerflieder
 

Eine knallrote "Lobelia cardinalis"
 

Diese Malve fängt auch endlich das Blühen an
 

Nu' regnet es sacht vor sich hin, der Garten muß wieder nicht gewässert werden, auch gut


----------



## Chrima (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo,

Bin total stolz auf meine __ Stockrose,die habe ich auf nen Baumarkt vor dem Müll 
gerettet für 1,50 
 
Und meine Schokoladencosmea blüht. Hier eine Blüte von
 

LG Tina


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Eine rote __ Sonnenblume dieses Kalibers hatte ich noch nie im Garten.
Hat ihre 3,00 - 3,20 m Höhe.


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Wow, das ist ja wirklich ein Riesending, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! 

Hast du einen Kern in die Erde gesteckt oder hast du sie schon als kleine Pflanze gepflanzt?


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hi Maja,
ich hatte 2 Mini-Pflänzchen gekauft im Frühjahr, diese dann geschützt ins Frühbeet gesetzt. Mitte Mai, bei einer Größe von 25 cm, rausgepflanzt.... und nicht geahnt, daß es solche Giganten würden


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Seit heute früh blüht der Gartenhibiscus, 5 Blüten heute.
Die Blüten sind "frühstückstellergroß".


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Boah, das sind ja wirklich Riesen! 
Sind die tatsächlich für den Garten und  winterhart? Hab ich noch nie gesehen, solche Teile! :shock


----------



## laolamia (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

hi!

ja, gibt es seit einigen jahren und wachsen wie stauden. fangen jedes jahr neu an und bluehen wunderbar.

gruss lao


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo Maja,
hier detailierte Infos dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumpfeibisch


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Danke Eva-Maria!  
Sehr interessant! Gibt eben immer mal wieder was Neues, man muß es nur finden .


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo Eva-Maria.

Wir bekamen wohl solch ein Exemplar letztes Jahr zur Hochzeit geschenkt.
Nach dem Winter trieb es noch ca. 15 bis 20cm aus und ging dann einfach ein.  
Ich kauf garantiert keinen neuen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hi Annett,
dieses Exemplar habe ich vor 3 Jahren auf dem Wochenmarkt gekauft.
Die Gärtnerin sagte mir, daß er "über den Winter einziehen" würde - okay.
Im Folgejahr kam und kam er nicht in die Puschen... ich war kurz davor, ihn auszugraben.
Dann, im JUNI, fing er an zu treiben.... binnen weniger Wochen schoß er förmlich hoch.
Erst im August fing er dann an zu blühen.
Dies hat sich auch im letzten und dieses Jahr so wiederholt.
Mittlerweile hat er auch eine stattliche Größe insgesamt, breit wie hoch.
Zum Größenvergleich, die Tagetes vor ihm hat eine Größe von ca. 20 cm.
 

Worüber ich mich freue, ist, daß selbst bei sehr starkem Regen vorgestern, die derzeitigen Blüten keinen Schaden genommen haben. Die Blütenblätter sind "hauchzart" und ich befürchtete, daß es sie einfach zerschlagen würde. Ist GsD nicht passiert


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Die Sonnenblumen wachs beängstigend!
Die neuen Knospen stehen auf 3,50 - 4,00 m.
Sollte ich da einen "Sonnenblumenbaum" erwischt haben?


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

  Vielleicht kommst du mit ihr ins Guiniess-Buch?


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Maja, dafür reicht es leider noch lange nicht, der Rekord liegt bei 8.03 meter. Da müsste sich die Höhe noch verdoppeln. 

Ich frag mich wer brauch 8 meter Sonnenblumen, die passen doch in keine Vase: kopfkratz

Wuzzel


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Jepp, das stimmt, so große Vasen hab ich auch nicht. 
8 Meter ?  Wow! So hoch kann ja gar keiner richtig gucken, um die Blüte zu bewundern . Ich mag auch lieber die kleineren, die kann man auch besser stützen, so eine hohe Stütze hat ja kein Mensch (außer sie wächst am Baum ).


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Heute mal eine in mehr oder minder Augenhöhe erwischt...
es wird definitiv Herbst..... so langsam aber sicher


----------



## paper (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Von mir auch eine paar Blüten, bei diesem besch.......  Wetter

Endless Summer hat noch etliche Knospen, ob da noch was wird?

Die Lampionblume läutet den Herbst ein!


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Es geht mit Riesenschritten in den Herbst,
das Hangbeet sieht schon recht zauselig aus, eine Sommerblüher sind definitiv schon in ihre Ruhephase eingetreten. Andere Sachen wehren sich nach Kräften und legen "noch 'ne Schippe drauf"
   

Tja, und was ich davon halten soll, weiß ich nicht wirklich.
Ja is' denn jetzt scho' / wieder / erst Frühling?


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Der Spätsommer zeigt sich heute mit schönstem Wetter und satten Farben. 
Und doch sieht man überall, wie sich Garten und Natur langsam für den Winter vorbereitet.
Mal schaun was dies Jahr leckeres aus den Quitten wird  

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## buddler (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

mein __ rhododendron blüht jetzt auch noch mal.ist das normal?
gruß jörg


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Hallo Jörg,
ist bei uns auch der Fall - dieses Jahr ist wohl ziemlich viel ein wenig durcheinander


----------



## buddler (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

schickes hangbeet kompliment eva.
aber wieso auf einmal an einigen stellen die zwiebeln fürs frühjahr blühen kann ich mir gar nicht erklären.mache mal morgen ein bild davon.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

moin!
hier die pics.
sieht aus wie kleine __ tulpen.septembertulpen?
egal.auch nicht schlechtdie natur,die unerforschte schönheit.


----------



## Inken (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Moin!

Das, was wie verspätete Krokusse aussieht, sind Herbst-Zeitlose!

Sehr schön anzusehen, aber auch giftig!


----------



## buddler (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

weg damit


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Jörg,

nicht wegwerfen - wenn sie verblüht sind vorsichtig ausgraben und hier im Flohmarkt verschenken - da gibt es bestimmt ganz viele dankbare Abnehmer für....


----------



## Inken (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Gartenbilder*

Moin ihrs!

Bei uns ist Herbst, so richtig... im Moment blüht rein gar nichts...  Dachte ich.. 

Ich war heute bei dem tollen Wetter draußen und habe mal genau nachgesehen, da fand sich doch so allerhand!


----------

